# Jack L. Chalker



## David Stewart (Feb 11, 2005)

The Jack L. Chalker Website (www.jackchalker.com) is carrying the following sad message:


*As of 11:12AM Friday, February 11th, 2005, Jack Lawrence Chalker has now passed away and is now in a greater place. We thank all that have kept Jack in his thoughts and prayers.*


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Feb 11, 2005)

Just read through his posts.  He seemed to be a cool bloke.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 12, 2005)

Sad news - I only read 1 or 2 of his books, but I know he's contributed a lot to the genre.

My thoughts & sympathy go out to his family, it sounds like they've had a hell of a time!


----------



## WizardofOwls (Dec 23, 2005)

OH NO! Say it ain't so!

Jack L. Chalker's Well of Souls series is what drew me into the Sci-Fi/Fantasy genre in the first place! I LOVED those books! I can't believe he's been dead for almost a year and I jsut heard about it!

Well, that's it, I'm gonna have to go find something black to wear 'cause I am now officially in mourning....


----------



## kyektulu (Dec 23, 2005)

*This is sad news indeed.

 He will be greatly missed.*


----------



## hermi-nomi (Dec 24, 2005)

Nooooooo... damn, I was just 'talking' about Jack Chalker the other day.
I love his River of Dancing Gods books and am reading them just now. My thoughts go out to his family, friends and fans.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 11, 2016)

hermi-nomi said:


> Nooooooo... damn, I was just 'talking' about Jack Chalker the other day.
> I love his River of Dancing Gods books and am reading them just now. My thoughts go out to his family, friends and fans.



The Dancing Gods series is on my to read list. 

His book *And The Devil Will Drag You Under* is superb.


----------

